# Venison Summer Sausage



## smokenharley (Aug 6, 2020)

This stuff never lasts too long in my household or with friends. As such I decided to make a larger batch (25#). If you happen to be thinking about Summer sausage and especially on the venison side of things, I will suggest that you make it and your followers will be never-ending.








25# of mixed goodness. This is 20# of venison and 5# of Ground pork shoulder. The pork shoulder adds a bit of fat/moisture through the smoking process with very lean venison.














Stuffed and ready for the smoker.






Smoked to 160 and coooling


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 6, 2020)

Looks good. What is your recipe?


----------



## WeberDie (Aug 7, 2020)

Those look amazing.. haven't had venison in a while


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh man, I'd be in hog heaven with some of that, crackers, and cheddar cheese.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 7, 2020)

Nicely done!


----------



## smokenharley (Aug 7, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good. What is your recipe?


Peachey, for a number of years I used a recipe from Rytek Kutas in his sausage recipe book. It was good and like any other scratch recipe you need to have all ingredients on hand which is not always the case for me. A few years back I tried the AC Legg Summer Sausage seasoning and haven't looked back. It is very similar in flavor to the Kutas recipe and much easier since it's premixed. I usually embellish some as I did with this batch - some with high-temp cheddar and some with fresh diced jalapeno.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 7, 2020)

smokenharley said:


> Peachey, for a number of years I used a recipe from Rytek Kutas in his sausage recipe book. It was good and like any other scratch recipe you need to have all ingredients on hand which is not always the case for me. A few years back I tried the AC Legg Summer Sausage seasoning and haven't looked back. It is very similar in flavor to the Kutas recipe and much easier since it's premixed. I usually embellish some as I did with this batch - some with high-temp cheddar and some with fresh diced jalapeno.


Sounds good thanks


----------



## tallbm (Aug 7, 2020)

smokenharley said:


> This stuff never lasts too long in my household or with friends. As such I decided to make a larger batch (25#). If you happen to be thinking about Summer sausage and especially on the venison side of things, I will suggest that you make it and your followers will be never-ending.
> 
> View attachment 457469
> 
> ...



That looks good!
I am making venison jerky right now.  I'm using a seasoning my mother got me as a gift some years ago.... its not very good but I think the jerky will get consumed with no issue since im the one eating it hahaha.

I love all things wild game so keep on posting any venison stuff u make! :)


----------



## bnew17 (Oct 30, 2020)

@smokinharley .... If I want to make some venison smoked SS , is it best to smoke everything up front and freeze/shrink wrap what your putting up, OR freeze/shrink wrap what you know your outting up and smoke it at a later date when your ready to eat?

i made some summer sausage about 7-8 years ago and i think i remember the ones i smoked and took out of the freezer not tasting as good.


----------



## smokenharley (Nov 1, 2020)

Bnew, I have always froze the sausage after smoking but I suppose you could freeze the mix and smoke whenever you wish. I never had a loss of flavor with any of my vacuum-packed sausage. I found some at the bottom of my freezer that was 2-years old and it still tasted very good. On the other hand, I had some smoked venison bratwurst in a regular freezer bag for about six months and after cooking the flavor was flat. I think that says something for vacuum packing. I hope this helps. Good luck with your next batch.


----------

